
Ask HN: How does your company handle document management? - dbetteridge
For documents that aren&#x27;t a nice plaintext thats easily put into version control.<p>Things like spreadsheets, word documents, GIS files etc.<p>Just interested in what approaches are out there.
======
Artemix
We're a small company, and we have a company-wide NAS (which is backuped daily
in a local backup server, and a S3 bucket).

------
luitbiz
Our software LuitBiz DMS helps companies manage their documents effectively
with its version control, workflow management, document knowledge base, and
powerful search functionalities.

